# F30 EPS module replace- problem



## gooral (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi. In F30 replaced Electronic Power Steering module. My model is 328i and replaced module came from 320i. Now module doesn't work. There is erorr D35A53 - ICM/EPS interface steering angle invalid. Where is problem? Should I code new module?
E-sys show Identity check:false. (Attached screen). Where is problem?


----------

